# E2 levels?



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi, I had b/w today for E2 - Im on my 7th day of 150iu Gonal-F for IVF and my level was 2815. All the sites I can find on this are American and someone suggested they used their numbers differently. I've been told to drop my dose to 110iu per day. My first u/s isnt for another couple of days.

Im totally obsessing I know, but do I have a chance of some decent eggs? Im worried I might only have a few folicles. I cant find any info that relates your E2 number to how many follies you have. Any ideas?

Thanks for any reassurance you can give me (and my poor DH who has had to listen to me all night!).

Kyla
xxxxx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Kyla

I'm not a nurse before I start, just in case you want to wait for official reply.

Your clinic have altered your drugs, as it sounds to me like your responding very well, ie: too well. What they don't want is you having OHSS. I had my dose reduced from 6 amps of menopur to 4; they wanted my eggs to mature at the correct rate and to be ready when they wanted me.
Hang on in there. They will probably keep extra eye on you if they are concerned.

My E2 levels for this cycle on day 8 were around 1500, but they knew this time to adjust my drug intake. 
Have they told you how many follies you have?

RSVP so I know how your getting on. Good luck hunnie.

Lisa x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Completely agree with what Lisa has written!! Sounds like you are coming along well!!!

Ruth


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey girls, I'll get right to it: I only have 7 follies.  

Lining: 5.6mm 
Right: 19mm, 17mm, 11mm & 11mm (also 2 under 10) 
Left: 20mm, 14mm & 12mm (also 3 under 10). 

Monday's E2 reading was 2815, so they lowered my dose from 150iu to 112.5iu. Now, with today's less than stellar result - I have to go up to 187.5iu for today and tomorrow. Then I have to go again on Friday. They think Im all set for ER on Monday because of the size of the 7 good ones. 

Im gutted because I thought I would do better than this. I can only hope that the smaller ones catch up (giving me 12 follies) or that there were some they couldnt see...


----------

